# X58 and memory XMP help please!



## stevednmc (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello all!

I have a Gigabyte X58A UD5 (Rev1) that im running with 3 x 2GB sticks of kingston hyperX 2100Mhz CAS 8 memory. The issue is it will only run at 1066. IT will boot into windows in XMP1 at 1860Mhz but will shut down. In XMP2 it will not even boot and I get a screen telling me I have boot issues due to overclocking. I tried disabling turbo and setting the memory at 1.65V manually but with no change. 

Anybody have some advice for me? Im thinking about getting the new version of this memory at CAS11, Thinking this may be easier for my mobo to run.  CAS8 is pretty tight timings for 2100Mhz i think. None of the memory on the compatability list are available any where. I have also flashed to the latest BIOS F7.

Thanks!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2012)

I have always had similar issues with xmp, if I overclock and manually set the memory divider to get 1900+ then I have no problems stabilising the memory, so basically I don't use xmp anymore, secret is qpi volts, these gigabyte boards seem to need a fair bit more when going 1800+ mhz and make sure uncore does not go too high, mine gets twichy above 3300.


----------



## stevednmc (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like I need to do some serious research...been a long time for me with this stuff. Ill check it out though and experiment some more. Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2012)

Before buying new RAM, set your current RAM to cas 11 and see if it helps.


----------



## stevednmc (Sep 22, 2012)

erocker said:


> Before buying new RAM, set your current RAM to cas 11 and see if it helps.



Good idea, ill try that too.


----------



## stevednmc (Sep 26, 2012)

Argh! Im still not getting anywhere with this.  Any ideas?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 26, 2012)

When you are setting xmp in Bios, are you ensuring that everything (timings, volts, multiplier etc) are set to auto and you are on "standard"?  And have you tried manually setting everything with divider instead of using xmp?  As I said, I don't use xmp but am running my memory at 1900+.


----------



## stevednmc (Sep 26, 2012)

i am keeping everything on auto and standard. I have to do a little research into using the divider method. A little over my head at the moment, but ill get there. THis machine is my experiment machine anyway...lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 26, 2012)

Let me know your overclock and BClock, I can then give you a divider etc to use.  Are you running turbo?


----------



## Feänor (Sep 26, 2012)

Download aida64, go in the motherboard tab, then westmere IMC, and write down each timing and sub-timing your memory is made to run at. Then, in the bios, set everything manually, voltages and timings. If still a no go, up the qpi/vtt voltage in the 1,2-1,25 zone. I've never been able to use XMP on X58, always crash. When going manual, all is good.


----------



## stevednmc (Sep 27, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Let me know your overclock and BClock, I can then give you a divider etc to use.  Are you running turbo?



Im at stock speeds at the moment, I7 960, no turbo, I shut it off, Im gonna double check my settings though. 



Feanor said:


> Download aida64, go in the motherboard tab, then westmere IMC, and write down each timing and sub-timing your memory is made to run at. Then, in the bios, set everything manually, voltages and timings. If still a no go, up the qpi/vtt voltage in the 1,2-1,25 zone. I've never been able to use XMP on X58, always crash. When going manual, all is good.



Ill look into that and give it a shot, thank you.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah,  I have 1866mhz ram,  although 24gbs of it...  and I can't crack 1800 with it and be 100% stable.  Must be something to do with the 1st i7s imc I guess.  Be happy with as close to 1800 as you can get,  it will save a lot of hair....


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2012)

johnspack said:


> Yeah,  I have 1866mhz ram,  although 24gbs of it...  and I can't crack 1800 with it and be 100% stable.  Must be something to do with the 1st i7s imc I guess.  Be happy with as close to 1800 as you can get,  it will save a lot of hair....



it took me a lot of time and heartache but I am running my memory at 1900+ mhz now albeit only 6GB, it took a lot of voltage tweaking to get there and drove me mad to be honest, glad to help though if you want to give it another try!


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah,  I'm not sure with all 24gbs ram if it's doable.  I will admit I haven't tried full 1.65v to the ram yet.  It's all 1.5v ram,  so it makes me a bit nervous to go above 1.6v.  I'm forced to let qpi stay at auto,  which is giving it about 1.4v,  which also makes me nervous...  PLL is at 1.86 and the cpu at 1.356v.  My current idle temps are low to mid 40s,  although I think I need to do a re-timming as I didn't use the right chemicals for cleaning last run.  Although I rarely see above 60 while running a heavy game.  Maybe I've been a bit timid about voltages?  This ram should crack 1900 easy....


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2012)

Why forced on qpi auto volts?  I manually input mine and 1.4V is in the red for my board!  I think mine runs at 4.1gig on 1.35V QPi....... then after that it goes purple until 1.4v when it turns red, I like purple so I don't mind that, to get 4.4gig I need the purple lol!  Don't play with the reds though


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2012)

It's not stable at less than 1.4 qpi...  doesn't show red though.  What volts did you use for ram?  I've been messing with this cpu,  it will do 4.5ghz,  but needs over 1.4vcore for that too.  What can I use to lower my qpi,  because I ran out of ideas....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmm,  well it seems 1st gen i7s like 1.65v for the ram.  Tried 1.65v for the first time,  dropped qpi to 1.35v,  and pushing tests at it that would normally crash it at this qpi voltage.  I'll keep testing,  and see if I can maybe push my ram speed up too....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 27, 2012)

And still nope...  hit 1800mhz+ and in some cases wont even post...  what is with my cpu?


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the uncore that is required at that speed that is probably limiting you.

I know with my 920 pushing past 3600 was hard. With my 970 I need a little more volts then my 920 did, but since I can run the uncore down to 1.5x the ram, I can run 2133mhz without a problem.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2012)

Ah,  okay,  I'll reduce qpi speed then..  I always leave it on auto.  Never really thought to do that...  thought on auto it would be okay.  Well here goes....


----------



## johnspack (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay,  just freaked myself out...  after setting qpi speed,  increased ram volts to max,  qpi volts down to 1.35,  I seem to be stable at 4.1ghz and ram at 1800!  Running all kinds of tests,  next will be gaming... :


----------

